# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Ford HSRNS & LSRNS new models update v 0.0.9.7

## mohamed73

*Martech RCD AMS 0.0.9.7*   *Latest Update :*   * - Skoda, Blues, 5J0 035 152B, 24c16 by Technisat 
	 - Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 670 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 671 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 360 660, 8S7T-18K931-BE by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 330 524 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 330 620 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 330 641 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Ford, LSRNS (FX), 7 612 330 661 by Blaupunkt 
	 - Audi, Navi System, 7 612 001 223, 24c16 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - VW, Navi System, 7 612 001 025, 3B0 035 191G, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - VW, Navi System, 7 612 001 378, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - Audi, Navigation 2d, 7 612 001 370, 4D0 035 192H, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - Audi, Navigation 2d, 7 612 001 372, 8D0 035 192E, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - Seat, Radio Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 030, 24c64 by Bosch  - FIS
	 - Seat, Radio Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 034, 24c64 by Bosch  - FIS
	 - Seat, Radio Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 034, 24c64 by Bosch  - FIS
	 - VW, Radio Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 022, 3B0 035 191D, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - VW, Radio Navigation System MFD, 7 612 001 022, 3B0 035 191D, 24c64 by Blaupunkt  - FIS
	 - VW, RCD 300, 7 642 223 380, 1K0 035 186D, 95320 by Blaupunkt * 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

